# Datei Schreibschutz entfernen



## daywalkertp (5. Dezember 2002)

Mit welchem Code kann ich den Schreibschutz einer Datei (z.B: "C:\test\a.dat") entfernen???

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


MfG

*** DayWalker ***


----------



## daywalkertp (5. Dezember 2002)

Danke, schon erledigt


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Dezember 2002)

Wäre nett, wenn Du auch noch Deine Lösung hier posten würdest.


----------

